# I was clipping my beardies claws and cut it a little short now it bleeding a little!!



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

what shall i do let it heal naturally


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
I've never clipped too short on a rep, but have accidently caught the quick on our dogs .. oops. With them i just keep it very clean by bathing until it seals over.
Some slate in the beardie viv will help keep its claws down:2thumb:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

As longs as it's only bleeding a little it should be fine and should soon stop. Has it stopped yet?


----------



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

will pets at home clip beardie nails as don't fancy doing this myself


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

minty1982 said:


> will pets at home clip beardie nails as don't fancy doing this myself


Possibly, if you don't mind your beardie getting its toes chopped off. If you don't feel confident doing it yourself take the beardie to a good rep shop, rep vet or experienced keeper.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

minty1982 said:


> will pets at home clip beardie nails as don't fancy doing this myself


If you mean the instore Vets, then they probably would, but i wouldn't let just a member of staff anywhere near it:gasp:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

If it stops bleeding quickly dont worry keep it clean if not stick his nail in unscented soap itll stop it (A VET told me this before i get any horrible remarks)

Also i know some people that work for pets at home who know about reptiles, just because most of them are clueless dosent mean they all are! : victory:


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

is it bakeing soder or bicarbonate of soda one of them (i forgot) is used in grooming to stop a dogs claw bleeding if they are out of the orange stuff lol might help


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

couldn't you just file them down with a metal nail file?


----------

